# Happy Holidays!



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 24, 2005)

We would like to wish all of our members and their families a Merry Christmas, A Joyous Yule, A Happy Hanukah, Happy Holidays and an excellent New Year!

   [FONT=&quot]2005 has been a good year. Lets make 2006 a great one!

[/FONT]From all of us here at MartialTalk :cheers:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 24, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> We would like to wish all of our members and their families a Merry Christmas, A Joyous Yule, A Happy Hanukah, Happy Holidays and an excellent New Year!
> 
> [FONT=&quot]2005 has been a good year. Lets make 2006 a great one!
> 
> [/FONT]From all of us here at MartialTalk :cheers:


 
Ditto!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> We would like to wish all of our members and their families a Merry Christmas, A Joyous Yule, A Happy Hanukah, Happy Holidays and an excellent New Year!
> 
> [FONT=&quot]2005 has been a good year. Lets make 2006 a great one!
> 
> [/FONT]From all of us here at MartialTalk :cheers:


 
I could not have said it any better.
Terry L Stoker


----------



## bignick (Dec 25, 2005)

Bah Humbug....


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas and a Safe and Happy New-Years to Everyone...


----------



## mantis (Dec 25, 2005)

yeah
u guys have fun
and go to bed early tonight
im sitting here next to the fireplace waiting for santa
with my sweet shot gun!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2005)

Happy Holidays! I'm off to bed to listen for Santa.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2005)

Happy Holidays!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Xequat (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas and stuff!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 25, 2005)

Indeed...Happy Christmahaunakwaanzakah To Youse!


----------



## mantis (Dec 25, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Indeed...Happy Christmahaunakwaanzakah To Youse!


no german please


----------

